# Asian Timeshare Affiliations



## Kzel (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm located in Australia and looking for some advice on timeshares.  We currently own two timeshares which we use for exchange purposes (one RCI, one II), but have had limited luck in exchanging into the area's we want to travel.

Due to our location, we do most of our travelling in Asia (Thailand, Bali, Hong Kong), and there seem to be only a small number of timeshare properties available in these locations.

Is anyone able to recommend which timeshare groups would have the best affilitaions in these area's?  

From my research, it seems that Accor probably has the largest amount of properties in the area's that we mainly travel, but I have been unable to find much information on how Accor works, and if they are affiliated with any of the other timeshare companies.


----------



## Jimster (Aug 15, 2012)

*Dae*

For your area I would suggest Dial an Exchange esp if you are thinking of New Zealand.  DAE has almost a monopoly on New Zealand and Austrailia is not far behind.  While they do not have as many high end properties as RCI and II, they do have a better selection in more places in Asia.  I have seen as many as 10 times as many listings in DAE as compared to the other two.  If either of these two have 20 available weeks, DAE is likely to have 200.  Of course, the other thing to consider is that DAE has free membership and substantially lower fees.  RCI will charge you for EVERYTHING and it will be exhorbinate.  You would think that an organization like RCI which owes its very existence to timeshare owners making deposits into their bank, would treat their members well.  But if you thought that, you'd be wrong!

I just checked DAE.  They have 199 units available in 2012 in Australia and 54 in New Zealand.


----------



## MALC9990 (Aug 16, 2012)

Kzel said:


> I'm located in Australia and looking for some advice on timeshares.  We currently own two timeshares which we use for exchange purposes (one RCI, one II), but have had limited luck in exchanging into the area's we want to travel.
> 
> Due to our location, we do most of our travelling in Asia (Thailand, Bali, Hong Kong), and there seem to be only a small number of timeshare properties available in these locations.
> 
> ...


We successfully exchanged into two separate weeks in Accor resorts in Queensland back in 2010 using one of our European Marriott weeks which we locked off into two weeks. We use II and found the resorts in QLD in the II list of resorts in Australia. One was in Palm Cove north of Cairns and the second on the Sunshine coast just north of Maroochydore.


----------



## Kzel (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.  Unfortunately, we actually don't do much travel within Australia, but rather tend to travel to Asia for our holiday's.  

Maybe it's time to try some places closer to home though, as we have only had limited success in finding timeshares to utilise within Asia.


----------



## Margariet (Aug 16, 2012)

Kzel said:


> I'm located in Australia and looking for some advice on timeshares.  We currently own two timeshares which we use for exchange purposes (one RCI, one II), but have had limited luck in exchanging into the area's we want to travel.
> 
> Due to our location, we do most of our travelling in Asia (Thailand, Bali, Hong Kong), and there seem to be only a small number of timeshare properties available in these locations.
> 
> ...



I don't know what you mean with recommendation of timeshare groups. You already own timeshare, right?

Accor is not a timeshare organization but a big hotel company with several hotel brands, all over the world. Sometimes they do offer weeks or nights in their hotels through timeshare exchange companies.

We do travel a lot to Asia, mostly to Indonesia (especially Bali), Thailand and India. We always use RCI and we are happy with the exchanges. I always book far in advance and always have ongoing searches. That is very important if you want to book popular places or if you want to travel in busy times.


----------



## Kzel (Aug 16, 2012)

Margariet said:


> I don't know what you mean with recommendation of timeshare groups. You already own timeshare, right?
> 
> Accor is not a timeshare organization but a big hotel company with several hotel brands, all over the world. Sometimes they do offer weeks or nights in their hotels through timeshare exchange companies.



Thanks for the info.  I had thought that Accor had a timeshare division, as on timeshares.com.au, people advertise Accor Vacation Club timeshares, and I was hoping someone might have some more information, but I must be misunderstanding.

And yes, I already own timeshares, I had just found that I had limited luck in exchanging into Asia (especially Bali, which is where we most often travel).

I'll just have to keep my eye out, and make exchanges as they become available.


----------



## Margariet (Aug 17, 2012)

Kzel said:


> Thanks for the info.  I had thought that Accor had a timeshare division, as on timeshares.com.au, people advertise Accor Vacation Club timeshares, and I was hoping someone might have some more information, but I must be misunderstanding.
> 
> And yes, I already own timeshares, I had just found that I had limited luck in exchanging into Asia (especially Bali, which is where we most often travel).
> 
> I'll just have to keep my eye out, and make exchanges as they become available.



No, my mistake, you are right! I am sorry but Accor is such a big name in the hotel industry in Europe and we don't have timeshare by Accor over here. I am a member of the Accor club and even never heard about their timeshare. But I googled and yes, I found the Accor Vacation Club in Australia! Sorry again but I never heard about it. The ones in Bali is the Novotel but I have never seen it with RCI. I don't know about Interval.

We have been over the years to many timeshare properties in Bali with RCI and there are really nice ones: Royal Bali Beach Club Jimbaran, Royal Bali Beach Club Candidasa, Ram Candidasa, Keraton, Swiss Bell, Nirwana, Bali Island Villas, Medewi Bay, Bali Masari. Maybe I even forget one! We also went through a presentation to Karma Jimbaran, also very nice. Maybe it also depends on the time of year you want to travel?


----------



## CarolF (Aug 18, 2012)

Kzel said:


> Thanks for the info.  I had thought that Accor had a timeshare division, as on timeshares.com.au, people advertise Accor Vacation Club timeshares, and I was hoping someone might have some more information, but I must be misunderstanding.
> 
> And yes, I already own timeshares, I had just found that I had limited luck in exchanging into Asia (especially Bali, which is where we most often travel).
> 
> I'll just have to keep my eye out, and make exchanges as they become available.



Accor Vacation Club has one property in Nusa Dua, Bali, three in New Zealand and the rest are in Australia.

http://www.accorvacationclubasia.com/properties_nusa.php

I've stayed in the 2br apartment which is spacious, but it is not on the beach.   Accor exchanges through II not RCI.  

Personally, I think there is little value in using timeshare exchanges for Asian holidays due to the relatively low cost of Asian accommodation for Australians.   If you are mainly interested in Bali, join the Bali Travel Forum, the expats and regulars are good with up-to-date info and suggestions.
http://www.balitravelforum.com/index.html

I've owned my AVC membership for a number of years and am happy to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## Jimster (Aug 18, 2012)

*Bali*

i recently stayed in bali at the Royal Beach Club in Jimbaran Bay and it was satisfactory.  The main thing was it was clean and well situated.  I was able to walk over to the Intercontinental across the street.  If I had it to do over I  would have stayed at the Intercontinental.  Frankly, I wasnt impressed with Bali.  I have stayed all over SE Asia and I prefer Thailand and the Philippines more.  Originally RCI had me at a different resort but I read about it in trip advisor and the most recent post talked about their bed bug infestation.  I called RCI and demanded a different resort-that is how I got to the Royal Beach CLub.  Now, I appreciate the move, but i am angered that they would rent the original one to me.  
I still think DAE offers a superior option in SE Asia as opposed to RCI.


----------



## CarolF (Aug 19, 2012)

I just did a search through Interval International for both exchange and getaways from now until the end of the year.  Here is the result -

*EXCHANGES AVAILABLE
*
The Village Coconut Island
TVG  
Phuket , THAILAND

Sep 08 2012 - Sep 15 2012 


View Talay Holiday Resort
VNT  
Jomtien Beach, Chon Buri, , THAILAND

Sep 08 2012 - Sep 15 2012
0 2 2


Sep 15 2012 - Sep 22 2012
0 2 2


Sep 15 2012 - Sep 22 2012
1 2 4


Sep 15 2012 - Sep 22 2012
2 4 6


Sep 22 2012 - Sep 29 2012
1 2 4


Sep 29 2012 - Oct 06 2012
0 2 2




Marriott V.C. at The Empire Place
MPP  
Bangkok, , THAILAND

Sep 21 2012 - Sep 28 2012
1 4 4


Oct 12 2012 - Oct 19 2012
1 4 4


Oct 13 2012 - Oct 20 2012
2 6 6


Oct 14 2012 - Oct 21 2012
1 4 4


Oct 26 2012 - Nov 02 2012
1 4 4


Oct 27 2012 - Nov 03 2012
1 4 4


Nov 02 2012 - Nov 09 2012
1 4 4


Nov 03 2012 - Nov 10 2012
2 6 6


Nov 03 2012 - Nov 10 2012
3 8 8


Nov 10 2012 - Nov 17 2012
2 6 6


Nov 10 2012 - Nov 17 2012
3 8 8


Nov 17 2012 - Nov 24 2012
2 6 6


Nov 23 2012 - Nov 30 2012
1 4 4


Nov 24 2012 - Dec 01 2012
2 6 6


Nov 25 2012 - Dec 02 2012
1 4 4


Nov 30 2012 - Dec 07 2012
1 4 4


Dec 01 2012 - Dec 08 2012
1 4 4


Dec 01 2012 - Dec 08 2012
2 6 6


Dec 02 2012 - Dec 09 2012
1 4 4


Dec 07 2012 - Dec 14 2012
1 4 4


Dec 09 2012 - Dec 16 2012
1 4 4

	Marriott's Mai Khao Beach
MKB  
Phuket , THAILAND

Oct 07 2012 - Oct 14 2012
2 6 6

Oct 12 2012 - Oct 19 2012
2 6 6

Marriott's Phuket Beach Club
MPU  
Phuket , THAILAND

Oct 07 2012 - Oct 14 2012
2 6 6

Club Mangosteen at Mangosteen Resort
MGN    
Phuket , THAILAND

Oct 13 2012 - Oct 20 2012
e 2 2

SGI @ Swiss Garden Residences
SWG    
Kuala Lumpur , MALAYSIA

Oct 26 2012 - Nov 02 2012
e 2 2

LHC @ Angsana Resort & Spa Bintan
AGB  
Bintan , INDONESIA

Nov 02 2012 - Nov 09 2012
1 2 4



Peninsula Beach Resort
PNI  
Bali , INDONESIA

Dec 15 2012 - Dec 22 2012
e 2 2


*GETAWAYS* (Available for Rent - no exchange needed)


Marriott's Mai Khao Beach
MKB
Phuket , THAILAND

Bali Palms Resort
BPM  
Manggis Amlapura, Bali , INDONESIA

Club Mangosteen at Mangosteen Resort
MGN  
Phuket , THAILAND

The Village Coconut Island
TVG
Phuket , THAILAND

View Talay Holiday Resort
VNT  
Jomtien Beach, Chon Buri , THAILAND

Boat Lagoon Resort
BOO
Muang, Phuket , THAILAND

Bor Saen Villa Resort
BSN  
Phang-Nga , THAILAND

Marriott's Phuket Beach Club
MPU
Phuket , THAILAND

LHC @ Angsana Resort & Spa Bintan
AGB
Bintan , INDONESIA

Peninsula Beach Resort
PNI
Bali , INDONESIA


----------



## Margariet (Aug 19, 2012)

I just love Indonesia and Bali in particular but that's just very personal and it also related to our background. I had a quick look at the RCI availability for Bali: about 15 resorts. For the whole area Thailand, Singapore, Malaysia, Phillipines, Indonesia about 113 resorts until July 2014. So not too bad.


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 21, 2012)

Dial an Exchange (DAE) started in Australia and has offices in several countries in Asia.  I would definitely add them to your list, whether using them solely or as an add on to II or RCI.  DAE has free membership and a request first system where you do not have to make a deposit or pre-pay an exchange fee to put in a reuest.

www.daelive.com


----------



## Margariet (Aug 21, 2012)

DAE has about 12 resorts in Bali. DAE often has less inventory in the region than the other excgange companies but you can always try them first.


----------

